# Silicone caulking won't cure?!?



## bob_cntrctr

Gentlemen,

Never seen this before. Finished a bathroom about a week ago - left the original (porcelain on steel) bath tub in and tiled the bath and floor. Three days after grouting, applied GE Silicone II around the tub. I was in there today and happened to touch the caulking along the floor at the foot of the bathtub - it's still soft! No, I dont mean flexible - I mean my finger smuched into it - it's like the day I put it down. Oh, maybe it's a bit set up underneath, but I was able to run my finger over it to smooth out where I had smushed it. The caulking everywere else, all around where the tiles meet the tub, is perfectly cured. Just along the base at the floor is un-cured.

The house is empty, the rest of the house undergoing more renos, so the bath has not been used - it's not been wet.

Now, it took a few tubes of caulkig to do the whole room, so maybe this was a funky tube of caulking?

Anyone ever seen silicone that won't cure?

Thanks.


----------



## mikeswoods

There was a post about this very problem about a month ago. Poster said the caulk was way past the expiration date.

I've always been afraid to use silicone that has been frozen. I hope that this helped.--MIKE--


----------



## bob_cntrctr

Ya, that prompted me to search this:

http://fixithouse.blogspot.com/2009/04/ge-silicone-ii-caulk-warning.html

A warning about silicone caulking beyond its expiry date, and even some people complaining of the problem before expiry. Never had it happen before, personally> Of course the tubes went out in the dumpster a week ago, so no way of knowing, but... live 'n learn.


----------



## Darwin

It's not 100% silicone. I've made the mistake -- too -- of buying the stuff that says silicone and find out that _it is not_ 100% silicone. I did a whole house with this stuff (12 windows + ) and after 3 hours, it still wasn't dry. Plus, it rained shortly thereafter.:shutup:


----------



## MarcD

I had a box of Dap Alex black that was bad would never cure. We went through three or four tubes and on the next one it started to come out in the consistency of tomato soup. Then the next day and couple there after we realized the whole box had a problem as the caulk we had applied stayed squishy and never cured. Was horrible we ended up having to touchup paint four bathrooms and Dap said we should have sample tested the caulk before we used it ?????????????????


----------



## Splinter

Freezing, and excessive heat will destroy silicone. I have to throw out a dozen tubes every year that cook in my trailer during the summer. I always forget to take them out at the end of the day. 

Just an observation- Silicone that has been frozen tends to look normal when you're laying a bead of it... Silicone that has seen excessive heat has a curdled appearance, a bit like cottage cheese. That's a telltale sign to throw it out and buy a new tube.


----------



## StPete727

Splinter said:


> Freezing, and excessive heat will destroy silicone. I have to throw out a dozen tubes every year that cook in my trailer during the summer. I always forget to take them out at the end of the day.
> 
> Just an observation- Silicone that has been frozen tends to look normal when you're laying a bead of it... Silicone that has seen excessive heat has a curdled appearance, a bit like cottage cheese. That's a telltale sign to throw it out and buy a new tube.


I know this is an old post but just for learning purposes I agree here. Had this problem with GE I silicone (FYI GE II is still "real" silicone only has a fungicide agent in it) Anyway I spoke with Chemist at GE and she notified me of that same thing as above quote and some tips. Bottom line with Silicone I or II is to use fresh tubes. If you must store it, try and air-conditioned space and when you cut the tube, if you don't smell the acetic acid (vinegar smell) then it's no good.


----------



## 3bar

i had the same issue before. bought some silicone at lowes, and later realized it was expired.


----------

